# Broadcast Pro Looking To Move Abroad



## mediaman

Hello everyone,

I'm a Radio professional based in Canada but I'm looking to relocate. I have management experience, on air experience and programming experience in radio buy would love to do television, film or anything else in media/entertainment so long as it's a steady job.

Ideally the job would be in Europe, Middle East or Oceania region but if you've got something cooking elsewhere I may be interested. If you'd like to see my resume/CV or hear any demo material, just PM me!

Thanks in advanced!


----------

